# I finally got a picture downloaded, meet my Riley!



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

His daycare does holiday pictures for $2 to help support their foster dog program.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

my Sam looked similar, handsome boys.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

If only I could get his jowls clean!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Handsome boy you've got there


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Emily1970 said:


> If only I could get his jowls clean!!


Handsome guy!

You bring up a good point on the jowls. Ruby's are so dirty and I can never get them clean!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

So cute That's dirt on the jowls??? I thought it was just dark because the hair had rubbed off?? Combination of both maybe?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bigger jowls the better the collection of scent-I have never seen a dirty 1 in a V-their like cats n clean them selfs


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Riley is adorable!! A cutie patootie!

Willie gets dirty lips (jowls) when he decides to dig for tulip bulbs. Actually, what he's digging for is the bone meal I use to fertilize the tulip bulbs. Well, I've learned my lesson!

Anyhow, you can wipe your dog clean with unscented baby wipes.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've tried baby wipes and warm wash cloths and it just stays there. I really think it's stained. He always has his nose to the ground. Oh well, I love him stained jowls and all!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Emily1970 said:


> I've tried baby wipes and warm wash cloths and it just stays there. I really think it's stained. He always has his nose to the ground. Oh well, I love him stained jowls and all!


Same here with Ruby - tried everything to clean hers and she is the same way in terms of always having the nose on the ground.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

And someone please relieve my mind, I've heard that they can get infection from bacteria on the jowls so I have been kind of freaking out worrying he is going to get sick again. We have been to the vet so much that the receptionist laughs and tells Riley he needs to get a job!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Too funny! I had no idea that it was a stain on my dog's jowls! At first, I thought it was some sort of hyperpigmentation... he. loves.mud. DUH!


----------

